# Mandy's Irish Stew



## mandy moore (May 31, 2009)

Well i made this today and  i thougt that i should share it because it was so yummy and felt healthy too ...
i went to this Irish pub few days ago ,and i orderd som kind of cooked food with lots of veggies and they do put some meat there . but you can skip that ..
i really used just a bit of meat .. almost a one steak size , cut into little peases
 ... 2 onions... 
4 carrots .. 
3 natural tomatoes .. 
2 medium sized sweet potatoes ..
1 normal size potato
0.5 bag of frozen beans
0.5 bag of frozen corns 
you can put the spices that u like 
seasoning should be light .. coz you would lik to have the real taste o veggies ... 
Boil , for quick cook .. use the pressure pot ... 30 min .. or even less ..
after that u add a tomato paste....

on the side i cooked riced "whole rice" ...but you can do also normal ... 

And have fun ..

it was really quick , tasty and healthy .. !


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 31, 2009)

I love a good stew of any kind!! Real comfort food anytime of the year!!!! Yum!!!


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 31, 2009)

I'm a meat fan, so I'd be puttin' the lamb back in   But it sounds reeeeally good.


----------



## mandy moore (May 31, 2009)

freefallin1309 said:


> I'm a meat fan, so I'd be puttin' the lamb back in  But it sounds reeeeally good.


 
Yehhhhhhh .... it is actualy suposed to be with meat ! lots of it ....
but since i am on diet. . i just needed the taste of it !!!!!

and well .. it was greattttttttttt ... !


----------



## mandy moore (May 31, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> I love a good stew of any kind!! Real comfort food anytime of the year!!!! Yum!!!


 

yeh comfort food   exactly ... hahhaha


----------



## archiduc (Jun 11, 2009)

mandy moore said:


> Well i made this today and i thougt that i should share it because it was so yummy and felt healthy too ...
> i went to this Irish pub few days ago ,and i orderd som kind of cooked food with lots of veggies and they do put some meat there . but you can skip that ..
> i really used just a bit of meat .. almost a one steak size , cut into little peases
> ... 2 onions...
> ...


 
Hi Mandymoore,

Well, what you made cannot be termed, by any stretch of the imagination, an IRISH STEW. It might have been a stew and very delicious, but by no stretch of the imagination can you call it an IRISH STEW.

An IRISH STEW contains LAMB - not a piece of steak and NO, you cannot omit the LAMB and call the dish an IRISH STEW.

The classic ingredients for an IRISH STEW are:
* lamb;
* potatoes - not sweet potatoes;
* onions;
* stock/water;
* parsley;
* to update from peasant food to "richer food" maybe carrots, celery, a touch of garlic (in recgnition of the similarity between an Irish Stew and a Navarin of Lamb).

Spices? - what spices did the Irish poor have in their larders?
Rice ? where are the paddy fields in Ireland?

My ancestors are spinning in their graves!

Archiduc


----------



## attie (Jun 12, 2009)

archiduc said:


> Hi Mandymoore,
> 
> Well, what you made cannot be termed, by any stretch of the imagination, an IRISH STEW. It might have been a stew and very delicious, but by no stretch of the imagination can you call it an IRISH STEW.
> 
> ...



Without being disrespectful to Mandy I must agree with you archiduc, potatoes-potatoes-potatoes,---- then there should be some boiled cabbage on the side, - [would that be right]

Thicken Irish stew with flour only, no gravoxs' etc.

Personally I like my cabbage finely sliced, cooked in a covered wok with streaky bacon


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

attie said:


> Without being disrespectful to Mandy I must agree with you archiduc, potatoes-potatoes-potatoes,---- then there should be some boiled cabbage on the side, - [would that be right]
> 
> Thicken Irish stew with flour only, no gravoxs' etc.
> 
> Personally I like my cabbage finely sliced, cooked in a covered wok with streaky bacon


 whats streaky bacon?

sorry archiduc but your post was a bit harsh sweetie.


----------



## attie (Jun 12, 2009)

msmofet said:


> whats streaky bacon?
> 
> sorry archiduc but your post was a bit harsh sweetie.



Sorry msmofet, 
We have a different definition of bacon, correct me if I am wrong.
Our normal bacon cut is called "middle rashers" which includes the eye _and _the flap, whereas your most common bacon cut excludes the eye. This is what we call streaky bacon, because it has a higher fat content, and, ofcourse the bacon fat has the most flavour.
--------- 
---------
"sorry archiduc but your post was a bit harsh sweetie."

Perhaps so msmofet, but I think you should read the origional post again --- thoroughly.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

attie said:


> Sorry msmofet,
> We have a different definition of bacon, correct me if I am wrong.
> Our normal bacon cut is called "middle rashers" which includes the eye _and _the flap, whereas your most common bacon cut excludes the eye. This is what we call streaky bacon, because it has a higher fat content, and, ofcourse the bacon fat has the most flavour.
> ---------
> ...


 i did and yes that isn't an irish stew by any stretch more of a veggie stew BUT his post was a bit rough ............... well never mind thats just my opinion. thanks for the clear up of the bacon. so you are saying that our bacon in the usa has more meat?


----------



## attie (Jun 12, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i did and yes that isn't an irish stew by any stretch more of a veggie stew BUT his post was a bit rough ............... well never mind thats just my opinion. thanks for the clear up of the bacon. so you are saying that our bacon in the usa has more meat?



Perhaps yes, I am not sure, but it is the more flavoursome part of the cut.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

attie said:


> Perhaps yes, I am not sure, but it is the more flavoursome part of the cut.


 ok all this bacon talk is driving me crazy. i rarely cook breakfast during the week, the girls usually have cold cereal, but i think i will be making bacon and eggs today instead of tomorrow!! LOL


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2009)

archiduc was being tongue in cheek msmofet. See the "ancestors spinning in their graves" bit to let you know that.


----------



## freefallin1309 (Jun 12, 2009)

Alix said:


> archiduc was being tongue in cheek msmofet. See the "ancestors spinning in their graves" bit to let you know that.




I think by capitalizing everything he wanted to emphasize made it a little more than tongue in cheek, and knowing quite a few Irish and Irish-Americans, the "ancestors" quip was a real one.  My wife's family is from County Cork, mine from the area near Inverness Scotland (McKay clan), and we both knew it wasn't traditional Irish stew, but there are far more atrocities being done to Irish people today (some in the UK still consider them second class citizens, Irish police are not even allowed to be Catholics ... in this day and age!) than stealing their idea of stew, that would make them spin in their graves  

If you really want to be traditional, the potato being Irish is a myth.  Potatoes came from South America and were brought to England and eventually to Ireland as a "rich man's" garden crop.  The poor in Ireland weren't even allowed to have any until the 1800's or so.  So basically the poor subsiding on potatoes didn't occur in the long line of Irish history until about 200 years ago ... and just before the disease spread by potato occured called the Potato Famine.

Now lamb on the other hand, has been an Irish food since the first Irish person laid eyes on a lamb


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2009)

Capitals or not I'm sure archiduc was not intending offense. Many here have strong patriotic feelings and I think members from the US in particular can identify with that. When reading forums there are some things we all need to consider and one of them is regionality. Folks from across the pond speak differently and emphasize things differently in many cases. If you are finding yourself offended its often best to ask "what did you mean?" and you will almost always find the post was meant in jest.

Sorry to hijack all, just thought it was a good place for a reminder! Back to the stew!


----------



## chefkathleen (Jun 12, 2009)

My grandmothers and aunts all made stobhach gaelach(they were all born there) and all had their own versions. Some would put parsnips in it, turnips, carrots, even barley. 
There's also a lot of good spices that we use.Parsley,sage,rosemary,thyme bay leaves. 
I think Mandy was trying to make her stew flavorful and low in calories and I applaud her for liking our food. 
BTW, anytime I make stew it's Irish. Cause an Irish lass made it! LOL


----------

